# child maintenance variance/father abroad



## moneyhelp (1 Mar 2013)

Hi, 

Im hoping to get some tips here.

My child's father has paid maintenance from day one though he has not been involved in the child's life. He paid a just under 50 a week as he was out of work and then left the country five years ago with no forwarding address either to me or the courts. 

I only have his mother's address and his old address. As far as I am aware I can use neither of these to apply for a variation on the court order, is this correct?

Thank you in advance.


----------

